# NVIDIA GeForce 9600, AMD64 Enemy Territory Missing Textures

## paras_rasmatazz

I am running an gentoo-kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 on an Intel Core 2 Duo, along with a ASUS GeForce 9600 on an AMD64 arch. I am using nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1 and my Enemy Territory has missing textures. Check out this screenshot:

http://rasmatazz.de/shot0001.jpg

Also when trying to start x sometimes i get a lockup while the NVIDIA logo is onscreen which only a soft reset can fix..... Anyone having a solution or suggestions ?

Oh, btw. i tried using the more recent nvidia-drivers (the ~amd64 ones) and still the same problem.....

----------

## Mad Merlin

Your FPS seem quite low (especially for such a powerful system) too. Did you perhaps forget to connect the extra PCIe power adaptor to the video card?

----------

## Veldrin

officially, your card is only supported by the latest beta-driver (171.06)...

just my .02$

V.

----------

## paras_rasmatazz

Yes, works perfectly with the most recent drivers from nvidia's site... Unfortunately, they are not in portage yet....

----------

## energyman76b

just copy&rename the ebuild.

----------

## paras_rasmatazz

I'll just wait till they are in portage .... until then i am using the drivers from nvidia's site.

----------

## energyman76b

yeah, that is not that smart.

You have to uninstall the driver before you use the ebuild, or you can mess your system up. And then you have to hunt down every file installed.

Don't do it. Just rename the ebuild, much safer.

----------

## paras_rasmatazz

I did uninstall the portage one's before... everything is working fine

----------

## energyman76b

and before you install the portage ones again, you have to uninstall the drivers frim the package.

----------

